# HP LaserJet 1020 Printing Only Blank Pages



## ghock (Nov 22, 2008)

I am having trouble with a HP LaserJet 1020....for some reason it only wants to print blank pages. It worked fine on a different computer but now that I moved it to a new computer it doesn't want to print nothing but blanks. It can print out of anything...even Terminal server redirect printing...but it only prints blanks pages....even test pages are blank. I checked the toner and even put a new on in there...still no go....I tried new drivers...still no go...am lost on how to fix this....anyone have any idea how to fix this. I did a search on this fourms for this and came up with no good answers on how to fix this.

Information:

OS: Windows XP Pro SP3
Connection: USB
Printer: HP LaserJet 1020

Thanks


----------



## ghock (Nov 22, 2008)

anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

Go into add/remove in control panel, uninstall the driver and software
Go here for driver and software:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=2093&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&product=439320

Unplug the usb cable, have printer on
install the driver, connect the usb cable and reboot pc


----------



## ghock (Nov 22, 2008)

That link is for Vista drivers...am assuming you meant to do XP?


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&product=439320


----------

